# 04 fronty Crew Cab sub box help



## calgearhead (Sep 28, 2004)

I'm looking at getting a Sub Box for my 04 Fronty Crew but have not been able to find a "thin box for it. Unfortunately the truck is on its way from the Tenn. factory so I do not have available dimensions. When I looked at the dealer ship, I'm guessing I have 2-3 inches at the top and between 4-5 inches at the botom (DO NOT QUOTE ME ON THESE MEASUREMENTS). Does anyone out there have a box in their Crew Cab, and what kind/ size did you get? I'd like to run a 10 inch sub if possible. Any help would be greatly appreciated. :cheers:


----------

